# 6610S Diesel Pump Leak



## zk108 (May 22, 2013)

I found diesel leak problem from diesel pump as below picture. Pump is Lucas DES which installed on Ford 6610S Mexico Version.

Do you know how to fix this problem.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I contacted a friend of mine regarding your leak. He is an expert with injection pumps. Here are his comments:

"EASY FIX!! JUST 1 ORING ON THE CAP..GONNA NEED PUMP #'S TO GET CORRECT ORING.
REMOVE CLIP W/SNAP RING PLIERS AND USE REGULAR PLIERS TO GRAB KNOB ON CAP AND PULL.."

"PART NO. IS 7185-950DW [DELPHI/CAV/LUCAS]"

Clean that pump up thoroughly before opening it up. One speck of dirt in that pump could cause more problems.


----------



## zk108 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Sixbales for good advice.

Assembly drawing is available on internet or not?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I found diagrams in the New Holland Online Parts Store. See attachments.


----------



## Danny Hammon (Sep 23, 2017)

I have this exact problem on a 4610 Injection pump. I'm having problems finding that part number on line?


----------



## Danny Hammon (Sep 23, 2017)

I guess I need three posts to be allowed to comment. Here's number 2


----------



## Danny Hammon (Sep 23, 2017)

Here is number 3


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You can ORDER the part from any diesel fuel injection shop..


----------

